# Oona's first visit to the groomer's! Before and after.



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Oona (14 weeks) went to the groomer's for the first time today and did great. I, however, have expired from poodly cuteness. I mean come on! The floof!! Her toes! Her little needle nose is so velvety! I somewhat miss her ragamuffin look, but this is also just amazing. I know you poodle friends will indulge me, this is my first time.
Before/After:


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She is so adorable.


----------



## Poodlesandbeagles (Oct 23, 2020)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Look at that fluff! She looks gorgeous.


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

Wow, and what a beautiful inky black she is.


----------



## Jkoo (Feb 9, 2020)

My black spoo is a little younger and hasn't been to the groomer yet. She's getting to look like Oona before grooming, still so cute. Oona's groom brings out her sleek, velvet beauty- Gorgeous. what a looker!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oona is so sweet and beautiful! I just want to kiss that velvety snooter of hers! 😊


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful - glad you could get her to groomer, very good job


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh So Pretty! The fluffed out, furred out look is sooo cute, then, BAM!!!, gorgeousness happens!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

So lovely, before and after. I think it's Rose n Poos who talks about how great it is to get 2 "new" dogs every few weeks, lol. It does feel like something magical happens at the groomers.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

What a gorgeous fresh puppy. Her face looks like velvet!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

There’s nothing better than a fully floofed poodle fresh from the groomer. She’s gorgeous.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

One thing I really like about poodles is that they are so pleased with themselves when freshly groomed.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Beautiful, shiny fur! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

She looks velvety, very very pretty, I love her clean look. Personally I love the look of clean face and feet.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> Oona is so sweet and beautiful! I just want to kiss that velvety snooter of hers! 😊


I definitely have.


----------



## Boats (Oct 22, 2020)

Our boy is 13 weeks and in dire need of his first hair cut and I hope he looks half as good when it's done.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Boats said:


> Our boy is 13 weeks and in dire need of his first hair cut and I hope he looks half as good when it's done.


Good luck! I hope it turns out well for him!


----------

